# Cheap fence finials



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Those look excellent! I'd rather spend my money on prop making supplies myself.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow... those turned out great! And the price is sure right. Sadly, our fence is solid, so finials may be out of the question.. but now you've got me thinking if there is a way to put some on anyway. It might be worth it.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I made these cheap fence finials a couple of years ago.

If anybody needs some of these plastic caps, I've got a whole bag of them.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/87851-cheap-n-easy-fence-finials.html


----------



## H82GO55 (Oct 12, 2011)

Good work on saving $$$. Think I shall give it a try.


----------

